
Cyber Dust | Every spoken word isn’t recorded. Why should your texts be? - coreymgilmore
http://cyberdust.com/
======
moonlighter
Mark Cuban invested in those guys. He claims he's using that app himself.
Great interview of him talking about it here:
[http://thisweekinstartups.com/mark-cuban-kick-
ass/](http://thisweekinstartups.com/mark-cuban-kick-ass/)

------
feld
i have never used snapchat before. but that seems to be what this is a clone
of. how are they different?

------
informatimago
But every word spoken in range of a cell phone is recorded by the NSA... so
why not your texts too?

